# Mission Complete



## Jaka (27. Oktober 2002)

Also jetzt geht's loss. Der Fahrad is complete!

www.nasabikes.com/kolesa/trial/05.jpg
www.nasabikes.com/kolesa/trial/06.jpg
www.nasabikes.com/kolesa/trial/07.jpg

Jaka


----------



## Trialmatze (27. Oktober 2002)

Sei stolz auf dich!!! Das Teil is der Hammer! Mal abgesehen von den parts, die mir net alle so gefallen (ist geschmackssache) gefällt mir der Rahmen aufgebaut richtig gut! 
Damit fällst du auf...des hat noch keiner 

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (27. Oktober 2002)

Boah gail! 
Das gefällt mir jetzt aber total!!!
Will auch nen Trialbike! Die gefallen mir immer besser


----------



## sept (27. Oktober 2002)

ey jetzt mit rad hinten drin sieht sogar das komische ding dahinten geil aus


----------



## ChrisKing (27. Oktober 2002)

hm gefällt mir irgendwie überhaupt nich. Sieht auch ziemlich kurz aus das bike...


----------



## sept (27. Oktober 2002)

nörgler


----------



## tobsen (27. Oktober 2002)

kann mir mal jemand die vorteile eines carbonrahmens gegenüber eines alu-ramens aufzählen?
ich seh keine.

bitte kein drumherum gerede sondern fakten.


----------



## tingeltangeltill (27. Oktober 2002)

vorteile? wenn interessierts? er hats bestimmt nicht wegen irgendwelcher Vorteile gemacht.

@jaka:

wie spass mit deinem Nasa bike! jetzt fällst noch mehr auf als mit nem "normalen" Trialbike!

/till


----------



## aramis (27. Oktober 2002)

@Tobsen:
Wenn du es schon wieder vergessen hast, erinnere ich dich gern daran dass wir diese Diskussion vor kurzem schon hatten, also reite bitte nicht nochmal darauf herum.

Drücken wir es mal so aus:
Tobsen /nick 'Kalten-Kaffee-Wiederaufwämer'
 

Übrigens habe ich doch von Anfang an gesagt, dass das Sattelding mit eingebautem Hinterrad richtig geil aussieht, eben wie ´ne Beta.


----------



## Charek F (28. Oktober 2002)

boahhh!!! ziemlich geil des teil!!


----------



## billi (28. Oktober 2002)

da bin ich wohl der einzige , aber mir gefällts net so gut

aber jedem das seine und wenn du damit glücklich bist , BRAVO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frufoor (28. Oktober 2002)

Jep bist der Einzige ....  

Ne, aber hast recht, jedem das was einem gefällt <!-- @Matze : hoffe is ok so ---!> , so lange man damit glücklich ist!

Also ich finds eigentlich auch nich schlecht, is mal was anderes...


Grüße vom
frufoor


----------



## spacko (28. Oktober 2002)

@ billi:
du bist doch nicht alleine, ich find des Bike auch nüesch so besonders!!!!!
Naja, wers mag!!!!!!


----------



## Trialmatze (28. Oktober 2002)

OT

"Jedem das sein!" Ich hasse diesen Spruch...ich hoffe ihr kennt die Hintergründe und wisst wo der Spruch zu finden war/ist und was damit verbunden war...Woa mir läufts da schon eiskalt die Schultern runter. Vielleicht könnt ihr ihn demnächst umschreiben.
Oder sagt ihn weiter...ich versuch's dann zu überlesen...

Matze

PS: Sorry, aber das musste ich loswerden!


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Oktober 2002)

Mal so zur info, wie ist die Verbingung Carbon zur Scheibenbremsaufnahme ? Is das nur Geklebt? Mich interessierts irgendwie wie lang das hällt im extremstfall...

Ronny


----------



## aramis (28. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Trialmatze _
> *OT
> "Jedem das sein[e]!" Ich hasse diesen Spruch [...] mir läufts da schon eiskalt die Schultern runter.*



"jedem das seine, gas für die juden"

Ich kann dich beruhigen, den Spruch gabs auch schon vor den Nazis. Es ist falsch jetzt nicht mehr "jedem das seine" zu sagen. Das wäre vergleichbar mit dem Vorsatz, Wörter wie Führerschein, Fremdenführer, Stadtführer usw. zu vermeiden. Im Gegenteil, finde ich man sollte zum einen solche Begriffe, die ja selbst nichts dafür können, von ihrer historischen Vorbelastung befreien, und zum anderen nicht davor zurückschrecken die Naziverbrechen auch zu benennen, und vor allem dabei nicht gleich vor Entsetzen umfallen. Wie sollte man sich denn damit konstruktiv auseinandersetzen, wenn man z. B. bei den Begriffen Auschwitz und Massenvernichtung gleich zu heulen anfangen muss.

Ok ok, vielleicht bin ich Jetzt im falschen Forum für meinen Senf, aber das Phänomen 'Faschismus' und der Umgang mit neuen rechtsintelektuellen Strömungen bzw. Revisionismus ist ein weiteres Interessengebiet von mir. *schwülst*

Damit sollten sich überhaupt viel mehr Leute beschäftigen, denn die 'braune Welle' breitet sich langsam wieder über Europa aus, ohne dass wir das mitbekommen.

Schaut mal auf burks.de


Ansonsten noch happy trials,
Aramis.


----------



## billi (28. Oktober 2002)

wusst garnet das der spruch daherkamm , tja 
find ihn aber net schlimm , naja "jedem das seine " 

viel schlimmer find ich ja das wort "afroamerikaner"
das klingt so nach , jaja wir respektieren dich du neger , wir wollen tollerant sein 

man könnt ja auch sagen , "da schau her es hat wieder gebrannt " oder " oh schwarzbrot"

man ob son wort nu von hitler persönlich kommt oder net, is mir wurscht ! 
kein fuss breit den rechten , sag ich nur !! die müssen weg !!!
war net umsonst auf ner antifa demo, weil ich die leude net abkann 

ja und das mit den scheibenbremsen würd mich auch interessieren um beim thema zu bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry (30. Oktober 2002)

Ich weis gar nicht ob das schon in einem anderen Thread gefragt wurde, aber kann man bei dem Rad auch hinten V-Brake oder HS33 fahren, weil ich da keine Aufnahmen für sehe?

Ansonsten find ich das Rad sehr bullig, was nicht heißt das es sch... aussieht, sondern sehr schwer. Was wiegt es denn?

Die Farbe ist genial. Der Übergang zur Gabel, sieht echt super aus. Wenn sich das Rad gut fährt und hält und du auch noch damit zufrieden bist, wünsch ich dir viel Spaß!

Ps. Ich will noch mal klar stellen das ich das Rad GENIAL finde, zu mindest vom Styl und ausssehen!

Jerry


----------



## aramis (30. Oktober 2002)

Hm, Jerry, ich finde, die solltest nicht von großen Rohrduchmessern auf hohes Gewicht schließen, denk an die alte Pepperoni.
Aber du hast schon recht, der Rahmen wiegt, soweit ich weiß, 2kg. Das ist schon recht viel, aber dennoch kann ich von so einem Rahmengewicht nur träumen...


----------



## Trialmatze (30. Oktober 2002)

Ich auch 

@ Aramis

ich fand das Gesamtgewicht deines Koxx, aber angemessen. Also nicht zu schwer, aber eben auch net allzu leicht. Aber du musst ja damit klar kommen. Das Mehrgweicht merkt man doch eh kaum...oder? 
Wenn dir der Rahmen net gefällt, dann gib ihn mir. Ich nehme ihn dann samt WCS Vorbau Samstag mit


----------



## aramis (30. Oktober 2002)

Du hast schon recht, das Mehrgewicht ist das reine Rahmen gewicht.

Crescent: ca. 1750g
Koxx: 2250g

Das macht 500g Mehrgewicht. Deswegen bin ich jetzt von 9,8 auf 10,3kg.

Als 'Leichtbauer' gestehe ich mir das nur ungern ein, aber das Mehrgewicht merkt man wirklich nicht, außerdem wird es von der Steifigkeit vom Koxx wieder wettgemacht. Allerdings bin ich mit dem Koxx noch keinen Wettkampf gefahren. Ich denke, in den letzten Sektionen würde ich diese 500g schon merken. 
Bis zu den nächsten Wettkämpfen hab ich dieses Mehrgewicht aber wieder runter (Hinterrad, Gabel, etc...)

Für mich persönlich reicht es, wenn das Bike unter der 10kg-Grenze liegt. So ein 8,7kg Bike, wie das alte Rotor vom Martin G. wäre zwar auch nicht schlecht, aber das ist mir dann doch irgendwo zu aufwendig bzw. kostspielig.


----------



## Trialmatze (30. Oktober 2002)

Ja, der Trialsport ist durch solche Buden sau teuer 
Ich finde auch, dass des net unbedingt sein muss. Rund 10 kg find ich voll in Ordnung...aber da du besser fährst als ich, will ich das nicht als Tatsache beschließen, sondern eher von Fahrer zu Fahrer unterschiedlich abhängig machen. Ich glaube net unbedingt, dass du die 500g im Wettkampf mekren wirst, du Waldläufer 
Und schiebe dann ja keine versauten Aktionen auf die 500g Mehrgewicht


----------



## ChrisKing (30. Oktober 2002)

das Mehrgewicht merk ich auch nich, aber was man merkt is der lange Radstand. Tippen, aufs HR ziehen ausm stand, geht saugeil. Das einzige was wirklich schwerer geht is sidehop vom HR aus. 

Chris


----------



## Trialmatze (30. Oktober 2002)

Was der Side Hop vom Hinterrad aus geht schwerer? Des hätt ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Warum? Wegem dem langen Oberrohr? 
Müsste man das nicht mit dem Koxx höher hinbekommen? Kläre mich mal bitte auf, was dir da schwerer fällt, da ich glaube, dass ich da nen Denkfehler von mir entdecke


----------



## ChrisKing (30. Oktober 2002)

jo geht echt schwerer. es liegt nich am Mehrgewicht, sondern echt am langen radstand bzw. dem langen Oberrohr. Ich merk den Unterschied zum Crescent schon sehr deutlich. Jetz beim Levelboss ziehts hinten ordentlich runter beim Sidehopen. Die kleinen Höhen gehn, aber wenns so an nen Meter geht hab ich end Probleme. Das hab ich noch nich so drin mit dem Koxx. vielleicht muss ich auch bisschen was an der Technik ändern. Ich tu mir nur bei den großen Höhen schwer. Da setz ich dann meistens vorher ab und spring gar nich erst ab. Das is zum Grossteil n mentales problem, aber mit dem Crescent hab ich mir bei grossen Höhen wesentlich leichter getan. Am Mehrgewicht liegts nich. Mein Koxx wiegt jetz unter 10. Das Crescent hat so 9,5 gewogen. Das Mehrgewicht is ja jetz nich punktförmig verteilt. Z.b. im hinteren Bereich, was dann ein grund für das Sidehop Problem wär. sondern aufs ganze Rad bzw. den Rahmen. 
Sidehop is halt so ne Sache. Ich find des is eine der schwersten Techniken - wenn man grosse höhen hoch muss. da gehts halt drum es einfach durchzuziehen. Beim Tippen mach ichs einfach. Entweder ich komm hoch oder nich. Aber die Aktion abbrechen, das mach ich nich. Ich versuch einfach hochzutippen. Beim Sidehop brech ich oft ab, wenn ich was hohes hoch will. Da steh ich dann aufm HR und sag mir mitten in der Aktion "nä, des geht nich" und setz wieder ab. Naja des wird schon noch..


chris


----------



## gonzo_trial (30. Oktober 2002)

Hey, ich wußt garnicht das du die selben Probleme hast wie ich wobei bei mir schon 50cm reichn das ich abbreche 

hm anscheinend fahren jetze alle schwerere rahmen, ich wußts immer die lecuhtbaudinger brauch man nicht ala es4 

aba sonnst ich freu mich auf Samstag ara und matze... won eigentlich? Regina oder gelände, gibs da schon nochwas neues?

Ronny


----------



## aramis (31. Oktober 2002)

@Biketrialer
Die Hecklastigkeit beim Koxx ergibt sich aus dem 71° Lenkwinkel, und weniger aus dem langen Oberrohr. Dadurch fällt das Rad beim Sidehop hinten schneller ab -> man muss sich weiter nach vorn lehen, um das Hinterrad hochzubekommen. Das Sidehopproblem kannst du mit nem längeren, und evtl auch etwas höheren Vorbau einigermaßen kompensieren.

Aber hast schon recht, ansonsten gehen die meisten Sachen mit
dem Teil richtig geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (31. Oktober 2002)

Was hatn der flache lenkwinkel beim Sidehop zu tun?  

Wenn du vom hinterrad abspringst und auch wieder aufm hinterrad oben landest spielt der doch garkeine rolle oder!?

Ronny


----------



## tobsen (31. Oktober 2002)

@chris
... du bauer, natürlich liegt des am Mehrgewicht. wie oft den noch...
selbst wenn ich hinten den Fat Albert statt dem Hot S fahr merk ich die paar Gramm beim Sidehop. Mim Radstand hat s nur deshalb zu tun, weil die rohre nunmal länger = SCHWERER sind.

und des mit dem Lenkwinkel entbehrt ja wohl auch jeder logik. 

so
tobi


----------



## Jerry (31. Oktober 2002)

Ich denke das liegt auch daran das man sich an den Rahmen gewöhnen muss. Ihr beide - ARa und Biketrialer - sind vorher Crescent gefahren und der ist ja so ziehmlich das Gegenteil von dem Koxx - Radstand, Gewicht, Steifigkeit,...
Ich denke, dass das alles in 1 ode 2 Monaten anders ist, weil man sich dann erst richtig auf den neuen Rahmen eingefahren hat (jetzt mal von mir ausgehen mit den Zeiten, die sind ja individuell anders)!

Jerry


----------



## ChrisKing (31. Oktober 2002)

man fresse tobi!! Du hast null plan, du fährst des koxx nich und kannst des gar nich beurteilen! Das Gewicht is wie ich schon gesagt hab nich punktförmig verteilt, z.b. hinten. Sondern auf den ganzen rahmen. Das Mehrgewicht spielt beim sidehop IN DEM FALL also keine rolle. Das man es mit nem schwereren Reifen hinten beim Sidehop bissl schwerer hat, is mir auch klar. aber des hat ja mit MEINEM sidehop "Problem" jetz nix zu tun.  es is ja nich so dass die 500g mehr nur im Hinterbau sind! Das Rad is insgesamt bissl schwerer geworden. Aber nich an einem Punkt! 

Chris


----------



## tobsen (31. Oktober 2002)

fahr erstmal dein aggressionslevel zurück bursche..
erstmal bin ich des Koxx oftgenug gefahren um des durchaus beurteilen zu können. 
des is zweitrangig ob des gewicht verteilt is. aus deiner aussage kann man schliessen, dass der rahmen auch 5 kg wiegen kann wenns gut verteilt is. is doch absoluter schwachsinn
is des total unlogisch was du sagst. aber dass du des ned verstehst...  
ich behaupte, wenn dein koxx das gleiche gewicht hätt, wie das crescent, dann würdest auf jeden fall genauso sidehoppen wie mim crescent, wenn nich sogar besser.
und wie gesagt, die länge spielt nur deshalb ne rolle, weils natürlich mehrgewicht is.
...denk doch einfach nochmal genauer nach.

so, antworte was du willst, ich geb dir auf jeden fall recht, um weitere diskusionen zu vermeiden.


----------



## ChrisKing (31. Oktober 2002)

als ob du des koxx oft genug gefahren bist, um hier irgendwelche qualifizierten Aussagen über das Fahrverhalten machen zu können. N paar mal draufstehen und bisschen rumhüpfen reicht nich. Du hast auch noch nie n richtigen Sidehop mit dem gemacht. Fahr erst ma ausgiebig mit dem, dann kannst mitreden. 

Dass Mehrgewicht - egal wie groß - hauptsache es is gleichmässig verteilt, sich nicht bemerkbar macht, hab ich nicht gesagt. Ich hab das auf die 400-500g die das Koxx im Vegleich zu Crescent mehr wiegt bezogen. Und nach meinem Fahrgefühl macht sich das Mehrgewicht nicht negativ bemerkbar! 
Dass der sidehop jetz bisschen schwerer geht, liegt zum einen am Mentalen und zum Anderen an der Geo. Die is noch immer bisschen ungewohnt. Dem was Aramis gesagt hat stimmt ich zu. Der Lenkwinkel hat durchaus Einfluss darauf, wie leicht der Hinterbau hochgeht bzw man ihn hoch bekommt. Das is dem jan auch sofort aufgefallen als er mein bike kurz gefahren is. Mein Hinterbau kriegt man wesentlich schwerer hoch als Jans z.b.

Chris


----------



## aramis (31. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von tobsen _
> *ich behaupte, wenn dein koxx das gleiche gewicht hätt, wie das crescent, dann würdest auf jeden fall genauso sidehoppen wie mim crescent, wenn nich sogar besser.*



Das ist Kram.
Dass das mit dem VERTEILTEN Mehrgewicht nur auf den Bereich von 500g bezogen war, ist offensichtlich. Dass das bei 5kg nicht mehr zutrifft ist ja wohl klar.

@Ronny
(tobsen kann jetzt auch mal die Lauscher offen halten)
Je flacher der Lenkwinkel ist, desto schwerer geht das Hinterrad anzuheben. Wenn sich der tobsen mal zurücklehnt bis im ein Licht aufgeht, sieht er das bestimmt auch ein. Das Koxx hat einen 71°-Lenkwinkel. Andere Trialbikes (Crescent, Hoffmann, Echo usw.) haben einen Lenkwinkel von 74°. *Deswegen kriegt man beim Koxx das Hinterrad schlechter hoch.* Das fällt wirklich JEDEM auf Anhieb auf, der sich auf das Koxx setzt, auch wenn tobsen da eine Ausnahme zu sein scheint.

Wenn man beim Sidehop auf dem Hinterrad oder auf beiden Rädern landet, ist der Lenkwinkel nicht im Weg. Wenn man aber erst das Vorderrad auf das Hindernis setzt um dann das Hinterrad nachzuziehen, hat man beim Koxx das Problem, dass das Hinterrad, aufgrund das flachen Lenkwinkels, schneller wieder abkippt.

@tobsen
Streng mal die grauen Zellen an, dann erkennst du die Logik!!!
Übrigens ist das Koxx nicht deswegen schwerer, weil es längere Rohre hat, denn die paar cm rechtfertigen wohl keine 500g. Das ist 





> Schwachsinn


, um das mal mit deinen Worten auszudrücken
Das hohe Gewicht liegt wohl eher an den größeren Wandstärken.



> des is zweitrangig ob des gewicht verteilt is.



Falsch! Auf vtcz.ch wird recht gut beschrieben, warum ein Mehrgewicht am hinteren Teil wesentlich nachteiliger ist, als Mehrgewicht am Vorderrad.

Also spiel dich mal nicht so auf Kollege...


----------



## gonzo_trial (31. Oktober 2002)

Aramis das mitm Lenkwinkel und das Hinterrad anheben ist mir klar aber wenn du vom hinterrad abspringst und direkt wieder aufm hinterrad landest is das der größte blödsinn den ich je gelesen hab!!!

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (31. Oktober 2002)

Also wenn ich das hier richtig verfolgt habe, geht es hier um den Sidehop, der vom Backwheelhop ausgeübt wird....
was willst du Ronny??  Ich verstehe deinen Post net.
Wenn du neben nem Pallettenstapel stehst und machst dann diesen Sidehop, dann landest du doch net wieder auf dem Hinterrad! Wie oder was meinst du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (31. Oktober 2002)

Hm ich dacht ich hab was vom auf beiden Rädern oder Hinterrad gelesen... Und das mit dem Lenkwinkel und Radanheben weiß ich schon seit ewigkeiten... deshalb will ich ja keine Längere Gabel weil damit der Lenkwinkel Steiler wird also Fatty R sonst hätt ich schon ne Echo oder irgednwas anderes... Außerdem find ich deshalb an Andres Echo den 105mm Vorbau zu kurz...

Echo hat ja jetzt auch 72Grad Lenkwinkel und so sollte der Mit Echogabel glaube auch nen 1050mm Radstand in etwa haben...

Wobei ich die Echo Videos gesehn habe und das sind ziehmlich lustige kleine leutchens 

Ronny


----------



## aramis (31. Oktober 2002)

Ronny, was hast du verdammt nochmal für ein Problem???
Du kannst überhaupt keinen sidehop, und schon gar nicht auf das Hinterrad.
Ist das denn so schwer zu verstehen
Das versteht man anscheinend nur, wenn man vom Crescent auf´s Koxx umgestiegen ist, und den Sidehop über das vorderrad landet. Das scheint in diesem Forum wohl nur auf zwei Leute zuzutreffen.


----------



## Trialmatze (31. Oktober 2002)

Ich fahre zwar kein Koxx, aber auf dem Vorderrad lande ich ja auch zuerst, wenn ich diese Art vom Sidehop mache.
Deshalb würde ich das gerne mal am Samstag ausprobieren, wenn du mich lässt.
Ich mein gut, es ist kein Umstieg von Crescent auf Koxx sondern von Devil auf Koxx, aber ich mache diese Technik sehr gern und deshalb würde mich Interessieren, wie sich der Unterschied bemerkbar macht...


----------



## gonzo_trial (1. November 2002)

Ara du meinst also ich kann keinen Sidehop?

Ronny


----------



## billi (1. November 2002)

ehm , is jemand von euch schon mal n Brisa gefahren ?
würd mich mal interessieren wie die dinger sind


----------



## aramis (1. November 2002)

@Ronny:
Ja das meine ich. Wobei das natürlich in Relation zu betrachten ist. Eine Bordsteinkante schaffst du mit ein wenig Glück bestimmt.  

@Matze:
Wenigstens einer, der weiß wie ich das gemeint habe.

@Billi:
Hm, ich wäre ja froh, wenn ich wenigstens schon mal eins gesehen hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (1. November 2002)

jetze wissen alle das ich schon an boardsteinkanten probleme habe 

 

Ronny


----------



## tobsen (1. November 2002)

also jetz bin ich mal dran.
ich gehe normalerweise nicht davon aus, dass man beim sidehop bei der landung übers vorderrad rollt, sondern mit beiden rädern gleichzeitig landet.
aramis, du bist wahrscheinlich von der anderen technik(Vorderrad rollen) ausgegangen, weil du s anders ned kannst.


----------



## aramis (1. November 2002)

Ja, ich bin von der 'anderen Technik' ausgegangen, das hab ich ja auch geschrieben. Heißt aber nicht, dass ich nicht auch auf beiden Rädern landen kann...


----------



## Reini (2. November 2002)

lustige diskussion

@billi und ara

werde vielleicht in einiger zeit so hübsches brisa besitzen... 

kann euch dann ja sagen wie es ist..soll auf jeden fall sehr stabil sein und im radstand etwas länger als das hitec...


----------



## gonzo_trial (2. November 2002)

Im vergleich hast zum Hitex garnichmal so unrecht vonner Geometrie! Soviel ich weiß hat das auchn 70 oder 71er Lenkwinkel. 400er kettenstreben und innenlager knapp unter nabenhöhe...

Ronny


----------



## Reini (2. November 2002)

vom lenkwinkel weiß ich gar nicht...
nur ketten strebe 405 mm aber das oberrohr ist etwas länger


----------



## billi (2. November 2002)

dumm nur das man das brisa net in deutschland kaufen kann  (glaub ich jedenfals)
und in england kostet der rahmen 500 pfund
also so ziemlich der teuerste rahmen , für trial , den ich kenn


----------



## gonzo_trial (2. November 2002)

pace is glaube der teuerste trialrahmen dens gibt... 70 pfund oderso... 

Ronny


----------



## billi (2. November 2002)

du meinst bestimmt 700 pfund, oi das is ja hammer teuer 
das währen dann so 1050 euro


----------



## gonzo_trial (2. November 2002)

mein ich doch... 700 

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (2. November 2002)

Brisa is nich nur sau teuer, ohne zweifel einer der schlechtesten rahmen die ich kenne. des fahrverhalten kommt da wahrscheilich schon nem dualrahmen gleich.


----------



## billi (2. November 2002)

ah echt , wo biste den mal einen gefahren ?


----------



## Reini (2. November 2002)

1. ist beim brisa schon die gabel dabei....
2. @biketrialer...was hast du gegen den rahmen ?

wegen dem lenkwinkel ?, weil die ketten streben sollten es ja nichts sein mit 4050mm


----------



## ChrisKing (2. November 2002)

ich? meinst wohl eher tobsen 

405mm Kettenstreben sin ja nich grad kurz find ich


----------



## tingeltangeltill (2. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von tobsen _
> *Brisa is nich nur sau teuer, ohne zweifel einer der schlechtesten rahmen die ich kenne. des fahrverhalten kommt da wahrscheilich schon nem dualrahmen gleich. *




oh oh! des gibt wieder ne heftige diskussion!


----------



## Reini (3. November 2002)

@biketrialer
achja stimmt du hast ja dieses komisches ding da in deinem avatar


----------



## tobsen (3. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von billi _
> *ah echt , wo biste den mal einen gefahren ? *



genau diese frage wollt ich eigentlich mit dem wort "wahrscheinlich" vermeiden.

@reini
ich find die kettenstreben viel zu lang, und des tretlager viel zu tief, ich find des fast schon dreist, sowas als trial rahmen zu verkaufen.
mal abgesehen davon is die optik voll schiach, schaut irgendwie kaputt aus find ich (die betonung liegt auf ICH )

gruss

tobi


----------



## billi (3. November 2002)

ehm denkst du ich will dir was böses ? 
also das forum hier is doch dazu da um von dem wissen anderer zu profitieren und genau das wollt ich


----------



## spacko (3. November 2002)

Also, ich bin zwar noch kein Brisa gefahren, aber ich nich dass es so schlimm aussieht mit der Kettenstrebe und dem Tertlager!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (3. November 2002)

Also das mit dem tiefem Innenlager sieht man sogar auf dem Bild!

Außerdem gibts ja auch Herstellerangaben... meinst die Drucken absichtlich andere Daten ab!?


Ronny


----------



## billi (3. November 2002)

wenn ja machen sie sich strafbar !


----------

